# MMN - Macmin Silver



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 October 2005)

Does anyone hold this stock? IF so why and what is your strategy for holding?

They are a Silver miner.


----------



## bvbfan (17 October 2005)

*Re: MMN*

I don't hold MMN but have previously and have held MMNOA options which expired September
Now those options were going to provide quite a bit of the funding for developement as I understoood, so don't be surprized to see them do a capital raising soon
I doubt the options were underwritten by anyone

The company looks ok, but I don't have faith in management


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 October 2005)

*Re: MMN*



			
				bvbfan said:
			
		

> I don't hold MMN but have previously and have held MMNOA options which expired September
> Now those options were going to provide quite a bit of the funding for developement as I understoood, so don't be surprized to see them do a capital raising soon
> I doubt the options were underwritten by anyone
> 
> The company looks ok, but I don't have faith in management




Thanks Bvbfan.

What's wrong with their management? You mentioned you have held them but don't now. Is there a major reason for that? I'm just trying to assess the company as mush as possible and opinions are beneficial.

Snake


----------



## bvbfan (18 October 2005)

*Re: MMN*

Main reason was with management, when will they deliver something to the shareholder? Other than themselves

I see better opportunities elsewhere, although with silver miners there really aren't many options in Oz

Most of my opinion of management were from views expressed by others which I've gradually led to believe with their actions.
I think the posts were on Hotcopper or maybe OzeStock

This could be a 2 bagger (ie around 30c) but when?
It was this price and higher only last year
I liked them when they were 6-7c and under 10c


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (20 October 2005)

*Re: MMN*

Thanks for that.
What is the German connection to the company?
Snake


----------



## bvbfan (20 October 2005)

*Re: MMN*

I think they are just listed on the Berlin bourse (yahoo code mmn.be)


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

*Re: MMN*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Thanks Bvbfan.
> 
> What's wrong with their management? You mentioned you have held them but don't now. Is there a major reason for that? I'm just trying to assess the company as mush as possible and opinions are beneficial.
> 
> Snake




Hi Snake

I have been researching and watching this stock and i like it. I have particularly noticed that management has stated that it wont be worth mining the silver unless the price of silver reaches at $9 an ounce and over...just go thru their quarterly activities. 

http://www.kitco.com/market/

Today i bought MMN and added them to my mining portfolio 1500 shares about $1000 as i noticed the candle charting patterns indicated that today was as good a day as any to buy in. MMN are not to far away from producing and have forecasted the price of silver to increase and this has led them to aggressively develop the mind they will be producing before June 2006.

The estimated amount of silver is 44,500,000 ounces and likely to be underestimated. The mining sector has entered a new phase of pricing and is now just starting to being priced as an asset class rather than the DCF's then to a NPV as this is the case the asset worth is 44,500,000 x $9 an ounce = $400,500,000 divided by the undiluted shares on issue $444,500,000/ SOH 406,863,237 = 0.98 cents per share eventual target as usually as each miner reaches each stage to full production the share price increases to reflect that.

It is no concern to me when directors sell some shares as they do need to get some pay just like every one else and doesnt seem to any deception around this sale.

Management so far has been spot on in forecasting the price of silver to rise and to continue and a little lesson from history here usually silver rises much more than gold during a gold price increase cycle.

I hope my analysis assists you I just wish that my request to certain others on some stocks would be as clear as this and not cop abuse.


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

Good luck analyst. They have yet to prove they have an operating mine, and the process they intend using is experimental. No new about progress for some time is a worry. Hopefully someone will just buy this one outright and get the ball rolling, cause management just seem to sit on their hands.


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Good luck analyst. They have yet to prove they have an operating mine, and the process they intend using is experimental. No new about progress for some time is a worry. Hopefully someone will just buy this one outright and get the ball rolling, cause management just seem to sit on their hands.




Do u know much about the process as i would like to know more?


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

The process does work and production begins this year

Top twenty Shareholders

Name

Quantity
 % of Total 
Holding

ANZ Nominees Limited <Cash Income A/C>
 86,351,416
 24.10

Bynoe Harbour Pearl Co Pty Ltd
 6,111,333
 1.71

McNeil Associates Pty Ltd <McNeil Super Fund A/C>
 5,406,896
 1.51

Junde Pty Ltd <O'Neill Hall Super Fund A/C>
 4,022,500
 1.12

Westpac Custodian Nominees Limited
 3,405,152
 .95

National Nominees Limited
 3,340,401
 .93

Forty Traders Limited
 3,300,000
 .92

Citicorp Nominees Pty Limited
 2,875,316
 .80

Miroma Investment Inc
 2,535,000
 .71

Mr Robert Cameron Galbraith
 2,414,010
 .67

Mrs Susan Faye Foster
 2,409,000
 .67

Mr Ian Priestley
 2,063,063
 .58

Mr Robert Donald McNeil
 2,056,875
 .57

Mr Colin Glanville Young
 2,052,000
 .57

HSBC Custody Nominees (Australia) Limited
 1,934,500
 .54

Reynolds (Nominees) Pty Limited
 1,885,780
 .53

Mr Glenn Royce Holmes & Mrs Lorraine Patricia Holmes <Glenraine Super Fund A/C>
 1,750,000
 .49

Malachite Resources NL
 1,750,000
 .49

Mrs Jane Elizabeth Cunningham
 1,600,000
 .45

Mrs Delmae Pearl Materne
 1,537,500
 .43

TOTAL
 138,800,742


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

Check their website out. www.macmin.com.au. I don't remember the name of  the company that has been commisioned to do the processing plant. 

The whole thing about this company is that the director has interest in PNG gold. MMN is just a side show.

Their last excuse for delayed developement of the mine was rain... well we are now well and truelly in the wet seasons.

Not long before they will be asking for more money.

Be careful, cause they have yet to prove they can actually get the stuff out of the ground and into a usable form..


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Check their website out. www.macmin.com.au. I don't remember the name of  the company that has been commisioned to do the processing plant.
> 
> The whole thing about this company is that the director has interest in PNG gold. MMN is just a side show.
> 
> ...




i like your posts as and these highlights but i am still to come across that the process does not work...as they are already close to finishing the the construction. Can you please supply some evidence to back up what you are saying as ANZ are a major shareholder and would have investigated the process.

I can understand the rain and the hold ups as this is in their reports.


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

I never said the process does not work. I said it may need fine tunning. Until they actually come up with the goods I'd be cautious. And even then will it be too late? POs and POg fluctuate widely and even a two year span is a long time to get something up and running. In my opinion they have been procrastinating about this. Silver is there, devlope now before silver rockets.
To me sounds like management/directors are covering their backsides for some reason, perhaps they just like sponging money or perhaps they have other financial obligations. My opinions only


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> I never said the process does not work. I said it may need fine tunning. Until they actually come up with the goods I'd be cautious. And even then will it be too late? POs and POg fluctuate widely and even a two year span is a long time to get something up and running. In my opinion they have been procrastinating about this. Silver is there, devlope now before silver rockets.
> To me sounds like management/directors are covering their backsides for some reason, perhaps they just like sponging money or perhaps they have other financial obligations. My opinions only




I respect your opinions crackaton but i am suspicious of what you said as the process is known to work and they would not build it if it didnt and ANZ and a few other big names would not plant one cent into it if it didnt.

You have raised my suspicions even more as each time i challenge you you back down and you offer absolutely no evidence actually u offer the opposite that which has been disclosed.

I remember you attacked me and abused me on another thread so i hope you have not just jumped on to this thread that snake Piliskin started with a great question and i have thorougly researched with all the information that is available to the market and you have just started a lie just to start an argument. If you have i am quite sure if Joe investigates and finds that you have this will surely cause you to be suspended as this is serious behaviour to be involved in.

I hope not for your sake


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

Please cite to me where and by whom this process has been used. I have tried researching this to no avail. And no i am not jumping on any band wagon or having a go at you or any other poster.

It is far easier to say something works rather than it doesn't.

If you do not wish to reply then thats fine.


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Please cite to me where and by whom this process has been used. I have tried researching this to no avail. And no i am not jumping on any band wagon or having a go at you or any other poster.
> 
> It is far easier to say something works rather than it doesn't.
> 
> If you do not wish to reply then thats fine.




Their website for 1....they are nearly completed building it 2......there is no way or have i ever heard of anyone spending big bucks on something that has not been thoroughly tested and proven 3.....ANZ is their major shareholder and also Westpac custodians therefore very doubtful that their high paid geologist and engineers would sign and approve these banks from investing their money into something which does not work 4...MMN have stated they will begin to produce and sell in their qrtly activity reports and thts number 5


Now buddy spit it out or research before you come up with this stuff...and i am now very very suspicious of you and i think so will a  few others...hope you are not involved in the destruction of a great thread because you want to make a fool of me.........


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

Never heard of anyone spending money on a big project? lol

What about Australian Magnesium. That was a ripper. lol

Just quitely analyst, is it that time of the month or are you always like this?

Good night and have fun tommorrow.


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Please cite to me where and by whom this process has been used. I have tried researching this to no avail. And no i am not jumping on any band wagon or having a go at you or any other poster.
> 
> It is far easier to say something works rather than it doesn't.
> 
> If you do not wish to reply then thats fine.




Just let u all know i have now received a personal message from crackaton stating that the negative comments on the MMN silver process was only an opinion not a researched fact....???????????


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> POs and POg fluctuate widely and even a two year span is a long time to get something up and running. In my opinion they have been procrastinating about this. Silver is there, devlope now before silver rockets.



Two years is a VERY SHORT time span to get any major resource project up and running. 

As for procrastination, so far it's seen the value of their resource double. This was reasonably predictable given the fundamentals of silver supply and demand. So in two years they gained 100% and delayed the spending of capital in the process. Not a bad result really.

Why would you "develop now before silver rockets"? Wouldn't it make sense to leave the metal whose price is rocketing in the ground and sell it WHEN the price is higher NOT BEFORE? 

I don't hold this stock but I just don't follow your logic here. You seem to be saying that they ought to make cents now instead of $ tomorrow which doesn't make much sense to me. Or are you saying that you expect the silver price to collapse in the near future so there is some urgency about production?


----------



## TheAnalyst (24 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Never heard of anyone spending money on a big project? lol
> 
> What about Australian Magnesium. That was a ripper. lol
> 
> ...




ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST....... :goodnight


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

Announcement out regarding silver find. fairly average though and still no mention of the mine


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

Silver is running

http://www.kitco.com/scripts/hist_charts/yearly_graphs.cgi
London Fix Historical silver - result


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

No **** hahah. Silver has a long way to go. It will, in my limited mind reach 20$ this year... at least.

So what's best shares or the real stuff???


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> No **** hahah. Silver has a long way to go. It will, in my limited mind reach 20$ this year... at least.
> 
> So what's best shares or the real stuff???




They used to say the real stuff but times are changing and mining stocks have entered the asset class era for a time so it makes no great difference as long as the miner hasnt hedged the resource.

I like macmin becuase they are basically at production phase and the management has been spot on with the price forecasts and timing and the place they are at puts them in a spot of arbitrage compared to where there share price most likely would have been had they already been producing


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

So based on your arguments, they can get the goods to market as soon as it is produced?

I have no qualms about them not borrowing money, but the process seems just a little too easy. Granted the mine life is limited, surely they would like to spin it off as they did with TAS gold??


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> So based on your arguments, they can get the goods to market as soon as it is produced?
> 
> I have no qualms about them not borrowing money, but the process seems just a little too easy. Granted the mine life is limited, surely they would like to spin it off as they did with TAS gold??




I dont know much about the tassie spin off but would appreciate you filling me in on it and why u think it would relate to twin hills silver mine


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 January 2006)

http://www.tasgold.com.au/

I don't know much about them but their website is as above. Note that the Renison Bell and Mt Bischoff mines referred to on the website both produced tin. 

A centruy or so ago Mt Bischoff was (I think) the richest tin mine in the world. Renison has been on and off for years and is currently shut but most expect it to open again sometime. These mines are not owned by Tasgold and Mt Bischoff was abandoned decades ago. The problem with Renison is economic rather than physical to my understanding. Both of these are on the West Coast (local term - it's actually a fair distance inland) of Tas.

The West Coast also has the Rosebery (Zinifex) mine which produces zinc, copper, lead, silver, gold. The famous Mt Lyell (Queenstown) mine which is copper and some gold. Also the Savage River iron ore mine and numerous historic mines mostly associated with zinc. So it's quite a prospective area.

If they do discover anything and want to mine it then the West Coast is a relatively isolated region but there are various small towns in the area. There's plenty of power and water (though no relevant infrastructure to pump the water apart from existing uses). Transport is adequate - bulk freight rail line to Burnie (a major port) runs from the area and there's a sealed (but _very_ winding) road too so developing a mine wouldn't be toohard in terms of infrastructure.

The above is general info about one of the areas that Tasgold's website says it is involved in and is NOT company specific info.


----------



## TheAnalyst (25 January 2006)

thx smurf....would like a summary of mmn from you if thts ok with you..seems u understand mining a lot would also like to know your experience as well..


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 January 2006)

The info I have on MMN is as follows.

Basically it's a junior explorer which has focused primarily on the historic silver mining area in Texas, Queensland. The intention was to identify ore bodies missed or dismissed as uneconomic / technically unviable by previous mining companies operating in the area.

MMN has got what it wanted in that it has found what it claims to be viable silver deposits and is proceeding with mine development. The ore reserve is relatively limited and could be mined out over a period of a few years. Additional exploration in the surrounding area (normal mining industry practice) may extend these reserves significantly.

The company strategy is to sell the silver at the highest achievable price rather than pursue a conventional strategy focusing on maximising the rate of extraction. So the company is to a significant extent speculating on the silver price rising with the idea being that delaying the commencement of operations would ultimatley be the most profitable strategy.

The company view of rising silver prices is based on the notion that there is a supply deficit. My own research indicates that this is indeed the case and that the move away from silver halide photography in favour of digital photography does not remove this supply deficit over the timeframe that MMN is looking at. Silver used in colour photography is substantially recycled whereas that used in X-ray film (a continuing use not yet going digital to my understanding) is not. Hence the popularity of consumer digital cameras does not overcome the silver deficit. Since silver is used extensively in electronic and electrical devices where recycling is generally impractical due to the minute volumes used in individual devices there is ongoing demand as the economy grows in the likes of China.

Most silver is produced as a byproduct of other metallic mining, for example the zinc and lead production of ZFX. It would not be realistic to increase silver supply from these sources greatly other than in line with the slow increse in demand for those other metals. This would not be sufficient to overcome the supply deficit.

There doesn't appear to be a sufficient number of existing primary silver mines to facilitate reliance on increased production from those sources. Hence the need to develop new primary silver mines as MMN is doing.

Regarding the question about my experience, I do not hold relevant formal qualifications in mining but have done a few things including providing technical opinion to mining / processing companies on means to improve their operations and identifying applications for specific technology in the oil industry. My formal qualifications are in electrical / electronics (hands on, not engineering). I've also had plenty of visits to mines, smelters and all kinds of factories, power stations etc and 9 years ago produced a comprehensive (from wind and landfill gas to nuclear and liquefied coal) cost analysis of all potential energy options for Tasmania in the post-big dams era. I would consider going into additional detail but don't wish to be involved in any debates about inflated ego's etc. Might write something up and send a PM.


----------



## TheAnalyst (26 January 2006)

Thx Smurf  I had a hunch that you knew something and look forward to a PM.


----------



## crackaton (6 February 2006)

Smuf wonder if you could Pm your thoughts as well.

To me it seems about time for  this one to move.


----------



## Market Cap (23 February 2006)

In response to ASX Share price query, MMN responded saying that they expect production of silver to begin Mid Year at their Texas Qld mine. 
Silver price seems to be edging higher again but SP appears to be pulling back on the news. 
Do you think there is more upside to this stock?


----------



## crackaton (23 February 2006)

only when they announce the mine, or dax buyers kick in more on expectation.


----------



## rederob (23 February 2006)

I did sums on MMN a while ago and MMN was looking at producing silver at about AU$6/ounce.
With around 40moz (equivalent) of silver in the ground and a present spot price over AU$12/oz, it is easy to see MMN hitting 50cents within months, and higher still once the speculators take out the US psychological $10/oz barrier.
MMN always said they wanted silver to be over AU$9/oz before getting underway.  They (and stock holders) are now being treated to a real bonus.
Needless to say, I am a stock holder (of some 3 years duration and pleased for the patience to be rewarded.)
Traders are clearly taking profits now and good on them.
My ~150k shares is as far as I go, so I will just enjoy the ride.
Which, by the way, is at its very early stages.
Off topic, gold is presently consolidating.  Its next move will push it over $600, in all probability some time around June this year.  The interwtined relationship of gold and silver will therefore see silver's price breach US$11 by mid year.
So the traders that jump off and want to time a re-entry need to be poised for the next leg up, which will be strong and fast.


----------



## smrt-guy (23 February 2006)

I was a big gold bug for the past 12 months, but recently I did some research after someone asked me what I thought of silver... and well I'm a convert. Over the next 5+ years I'm expecting silver to out perform gold by a considerable amount.


----------



## Market Cap (23 February 2006)

Thanks for your comments to all who have responded to my posting.
I agree with your views. I jumped into MMN when I saw an interview where an "expert" commented that long term average price ratio of GOLD/SILVER is around 15-20. There were also other comparisons including DOW JONES/SILVER, the ratio of which I do not remember but all comparison indicated that silver is significantly undervalued.
That plus the fact that MMN is near production makes me believe that it's a good leverage play on silver.


----------



## crackaton (27 February 2006)

Some decent buying after the bell. Watch DAX tonight as germans load up again


----------



## crackaton (31 March 2006)

Hello macminners! lots of action today, I hope the directors have finished playing games and now we can progress to make real money CHEERS!!


----------



## rederob (31 March 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> I did sums on MMN a while ago and MMN was looking at producing silver at about AU$6/ounce.
> With around 55moz (equivalent) of silver resources in the ground and a present spot price over AU$12/oz, it is easy to see MMN hitting 50cents within months, and higher still once the speculators take out the US psychological $10/oz barrier.



When I posted this 5 weeks ago I would have said that US$12 was possible this year, just, maybe, well perhaps!
As for the AUD price topping $16 (ie adding AU$4 in 5 weeks), it's the stuff of dreams.
Instead spot prices yesterday/today have been within 10cents of $12 and the barrier is likely to crack soon.
What does this mean for MMN?
From a relativities perspective, MMN has not performed well in the past month.
Why?
For a start MMN has not matched the 30% price increases of the metal (based on averaged highs of 38cents in late Feb - early March): We should be seeing a 50cent tag on MMN.
Secondly, MMN use of "equivalent" implies a gold content with their silver.  MMN needs to revise their "equivalent" quantum due to continuing substantial increases in the price of gold.
Finally, MMN has more than its Texas silver mine to hang its hat on, so if its other projects start to come on line in the near future, expect the share price to move up accordingly.


----------



## crackaton (31 March 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> When I posted this 5 weeks ago I would have said that US$12 was possible this year, just, maybe, well perhaps!
> As for the AUD price topping $16 (ie adding AU$4 in 5 weeks), it's the stuff of dreams.
> Instead spot prices yesterday/today have been within 10cents of $12 and the barrier is likely to crack soon.
> What does this mean for MMN?
> ...





You mean these jokers not only have silver gold and zinc? lol About time they paid up for all the pain and suffering the faithful have endured.


----------



## rederob (1 April 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> You mean these jokers not only have silver gold and zinc? lol About time they paid up for all the pain and suffering the faithful have endured.



You too!
I first bought in 3 years ago and have added on dips - wondering when the tide would turn seeing the silver price kept rising!
Last added 20k at 20cents via their January offering to shareholders.
If you recall well, McNiel announced last April that MMN would have a silver mine up and running in 6 months.  Well, we're a bit slow up here in Queensland, as you have now gathered.
I hope our wait is rewarded accordingly.


----------



## crackaton (1 April 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> You too!
> I first bought in 3 years ago and have added on dips - wondering when the tide would turn seeing the silver price kept rising!
> Last added 20k at 20cents via their January offering to shareholders.
> If you recall well, McNiel announced last April that MMN would have a silver mine up and running in 6 months.  Well, we're a bit slow up here in Queensland, as you have now gathered.
> I hope our wait is rewarded accordingly.



Well they have been on tender hooks for quite some time, I must say.


----------



## crackaton (5 April 2006)

More excuses to come? Or are we going to see a mine and the money? I note the director has sold again and coverted some of those .20 cent option so in a way I guess he has more shares than ever.


----------



## moses (19 June 2006)

Any thoughts on MMN?

I bought this stock at 37c, currently trading at 26.5c, so not a star performer for me atm but I understand silver can be volatile. If I'm going to do some stock pruning before end of June, then MMN may well be on the block.

So...how do others see this stock and would you hang on?


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2006)

Moses, I'd be adding more around the .20 -.23c mark. Although, if it breaks that support it could head back to .12c!!! I don't think that's likely however.

POS is consolidating and if PMs rebound as expected then it should go back to $14, which is where it was when you bought at .38c I think. 

The engineering equipment arrives at Texas site on 01 July (hopefully) so I'm sure they will announce that, and the progress of earth removal/mining. 

Supply/demand funadaments should lift POS back up and the stock will move accordingly without any significant new develpments IMO.


----------



## globeexplorer (11 July 2006)

Good morning guys!

Quite a while - the last comment in the Macmin-Thread. Did so many get out of that stock-paper? What do you in general think about the current low price $ 0.30 - shortsellings, naked shorting or just the missing link to news? Glo


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2006)

Should be an update shortly. POS still around $11.00 and not doing a whole lot. MMN will move up (or down) with the price, but upside potential with Texas progressing. This is an investment for me as opposed to a trading stock. Just holding as I think it has legs.


----------



## globeexplorer (11 July 2006)

Hello2all!

Macmin Silver discussion here almost has fallen asleep. I've been holding a 100k package of MMNs. Started to buy early December 2005 first time 25.000 for 24 cents, increasing until 40 and then buying again on low level of 22 three weeks ago after that day-crash minus 23%. My average price is 30 cents at the moment.

I made myself familiar with the history of MMN the last three years. What kind of reputation does it have currently on australian stock-market? Is just everybody waiting for the official beginning of production? Are people so few interested on the potential of silver?

Facing contras and for me even more pros, I keep staying a long-term investor to MMN. At the beginning of June I sent an e-mail to one manager, Mr. O Neill, with three questions: especially about the $ 11 Mill. and got a short but quick answer after two days. At these stages until the beginning of production they will do fine with that amount of money. Replies here on this board are very welcome - Glo


----------



## globeexplorer (12 July 2006)

Hello! With the current POS U$ 11,50 the share of Macmin is up to 30,5 cents.


----------



## globeexplorer (13 July 2006)

POS still showing a more than acceptable level of U$ 11,60. Macmin will be a high alternative for an investment in silver with the beginning of production this season - especially to all these canadian silver producers operating in Mexico and facing a down move because of political tensions.


----------



## rederob (13 July 2006)

Globe trotter
MMN has yet to show its true colours, and I agree with your views.
I expect that as soon as they have "sold" some of their freshly mined silver powder the market will realise we have a newcomer that is actually delivering.
I too hold a large slab of MMN and MMNO so daily movements swing me the odd thou$$and up and down on this one alone.
I have yet to sell any MMN and intend to see what the company's cash costs are before even taking that decision.
By the way, MMN has 6% shareholding in Tasgold.
And a week ago Tasgold changed its name to ......


----------



## globeexplorer (13 July 2006)

Hello Rederob and to other visitors!

About six weeks ago, Mr. Denis O Neill wrote me as a personal answer on my question-mail: the current calculated costs per ounce of silver are A$ 9. 

POS about A$17 is a good level for the Macmin-Management to operate. Hope we are not the only shareholders of Macmin and the promised aims of the company will be realised the coming up months.

By the way, this not meant to be a trivial pushing of an emerging miner. Just making a constructive revival here on this discussion board.


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2006)

I like that it's been creaping up since the correction but it's struggled at the .33c mark. Once it clears that then it should be on it's way again. I'm long term bullish on this.


----------



## globeexplorer (26 July 2006)

Good morning to everybody!

Yesterday tuesday, Macmin Silver showed off in Germany and was traded up plus 11% with a volume of 3 millions. Main reason: an internet magazine "aktionaer" published a recommandation on MMN with a >strong buy<. Let's see what will happen in Sydney in about two hours from now -))


----------



## rederob (26 July 2006)

globeexplorer said:
			
		

> Good morning to everybody!
> 
> Yesterday tuesday, Macmin Silver showed off in Germany and was traded up plus 11% with a volume of 3 millions. Main reason: an internet magazine "aktionaer" published a recommandation on MMN with a >strong buy<. Let's see what will happen in Sydney in about two hours from now -))




I will be glued to the closing price!
The transformation from explorer to producer is almost complete.
Despite being only in the little league, MMN is a serious longer term play as silver metal deficits can only propel the price higher going forward.
I regard it as a bargain at present prices, even though I last bought in at 34cents - silly me.
Anyhow, the bottom line with these companies and trends is that they typically reclaim former highs, with that price becoming a platform for further forays north.  In other words, expect the lows later in the year to hit 44cents: The highs will of course be higher.


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2006)

Broken out I'd say. 

I bought in at over .40c so eagerly awaiting further anns and the POS is looking much healthier.


----------



## globeexplorer (7 August 2006)

Hello2all!

POS soared up 2% showing a lightly-bullish U$ 12,30 during Friday's stock-trade in America.

Macmin Silver's closing price in Germany the same day: 34,5 cents. Finally recovered well, but can can do much better-)).


----------



## Sumthinggg (7 August 2006)

Hello to all,
I have been invested in MMN for a few years now and i will stick to my original prediction as this stock in my mind being a long term investment. The key to MMN's success is the ever increasing Silver price, where if continues to climb and can break away from the shackles of Manipulation from the bigger silver traders/sellers around the world, it will shine like know other metal. Silver is considered as the "Poor Mans Gold" in some respects but its true value and benefits are enormous. I think it is still sometime before it really takes off but when it does it'll be too late for most, the storm is brewing out at sea but few people know on land that it coming our way  

This is only my opinion and would enjoy other peoples views regarding this stock whether it be good or bad!!!


----------



## stiger (10 August 2006)

Just looked up adit so Tally Ho!!!


----------



## rederob (10 August 2006)

Five or six years ago I was skeptical about "manipulation" of silver and gold prices.
Having followed these markets very closely for years now, I am convinced the manipulators rule the waves, most of the time.
They have, however, been caught out by a larger wave of silver "accumulation".  This giant wave continues to absorb the relentless selling by manipulators, and has established ever higher platforms in recent years from which new highs are achieved.
To prove this latter point, a few minutes ago I saw silver prices drop 30cents in about 10 minutes, within part of an overall decline of 50 cents in a few hours (low of $12.16 on forex silver site).
If I am correct, I am hoping that by tomorrow morning we will be back where POS started today - around the $12.50 mark.
More later.........


----------



## punani (22 August 2006)

Looking the goods IMO.  Wish there was a little more volume though.


----------



## globeexplorer (1 September 2006)

Good morning guys!

POS yesterday soared up to U$ 12,87 and Macmin Silver in Frankfurt / Germany to 35 cents. A definite strong buy these days - Glo


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2006)

MMN looking pretty good atm, imo. Steady climb back up off the canvas and nudging resistance at $0.35 yet again. Should have the legs to get through shortly, with POS heading higher.

I entered this at $0.36 a while ago and bought more last time it hit the 200d ma. Next resistance $0.40. If it gets through $0.35!


----------



## rederob (1 September 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> MMN looking pretty good atm, imo. Steady climb back up off the canvas and nudging resistance at $0.35 yet again. Should have the legs to get through shortly, with POS heading higher.
> 
> I entered this at $0.36 a while ago and bought more last time it hit the 200d ma. Next resistance $0.40. If it gets through $0.35!



kennas
I am expecting a strong close to precious metals tonight as Monday is a holiday in the US, I believe.
With the Iran issue now headline news, expect gold oil and silver to get a fillip.
POS to close at plus$13 tonight...... or very very soon.


----------



## punani (26 September 2006)

Has to be a bargain at these prices..... surely.


----------



## constable (3 November 2006)

up again this morning seems like the issue at 30 cents is the only thing hold this back, penny for your thoughts anyone?


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 November 2006)

When is the issue finalized? Is it available to non stock holders? I hold Bolnisi & am looking around for more Silver.


----------



## constable (17 November 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> When is the issue finalized? Is it available to non stock holders? I hold Bolnisi & am looking around for more Silver.



Silver is chugging a long well be interesting if it crack 14 dollars again!
The offer is available to existing share holders only, ex date 3 nov (you,d have to buy 2 nov).
Offer is 1 new share for every 15 currently owned with a purchase price of 30cents
For every 2 new shares purchased their is one attached free option exercisable at 25 cents by 30 oct 2008.


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 November 2006)

Thanks Constable,would have been a nice offer for holders, I"ll keep watching, but hopefully not too long.


----------



## constable (5 December 2006)

Worth keeping an eye on today to see if can maintain momentum.


----------



## repete (10 January 2007)

does anybody have an opinion as to were MMN is heading, as i bought at .32 think it was oversold but its still dropping

thx


----------



## bean (26 February 2007)

Just thought I would mention it.  Trading @.32 today
I've been buying back in, hasn't done much lately. Looking at MMN you would think POS has been going down Just wondering if POG goes over 700 US what will POS be?  If the precious metals just happened to go on a run? 
If they didn't MMN would go down.
At moment has resistance @.34 and then about .40


----------



## Flying Fish (6 May 2007)

I am surprised noone has posted on this recently. They just got EPA approval Friday and coincidently an ex director bought uop big. Might be worth a look as a long termer given that BSG has been taken out.


----------



## Boyou (7 June 2007)

Just been taking notice of this one last couple of days.

SP has bounced 6.45%. to .33. I notice a fair bit of activity in the later part of trading after announcement re Tally Ho Drilling results.About 4 million traded.

POS knocking at the door of $14.00.

Any comments?

Cheers Ya':confused


----------



## Boyou (7 July 2007)

Since that last post the POS has gone south ..along with Gold(of course).

This link might be interesting to those who have Silver in their sights.Maybe it is a beat up and maybe it is the future for this metal




//www.silverbearcafe.com/private/unique.html


Cheers Ya'll


----------



## explod (23 July 2007)

This stock is well worth attention again IMHO.   Since the end of 2005 this stock has been in a gradual but steady uptrend if we look at its support base.    There have been some large upticks but if one is to look at the silver price chart it will be noted the MMN follows this to the letter.    The silver price has begun to firm again lately and the bounce, off the support, of Macmin reflects this.    Silver in my view is the most oversold of the precious metals and having also a growing market, for IT hardware in particular, should outperform gold.    The rise in precious metals reflects the falling US dollar and the massive debts of the developed world superpowers.

The time is arriving for the long term faithfull of this great Queensland mine.  I REPEAT, IN MY very HUMBLE OPINION


----------



## Bushrat (6 September 2007)

*MMN - MACMIN*

MACMIN COULD BE ABOUT TO MAKE A MOVE, ON THE BASIS ON MOVE UP IN THE PRICE OF SILVER. MMN CHART SEEMS TO HAVE TURNED THE CORNER ON RELATIVELY LOW VOLUMES..


----------



## SevenFX (6 September 2007)

*Re: MMN - MACMIN*



Bushrat said:


> MACMIN COULD BE ABOUT TO MAKE A MOVE, ON THE BASIS ON MOVE UP IN THE PRICE OF SILVER. MMN CHART SEEMS TO HAVE TURNED THE CORNER ON RELATIVELY LOW VOLUMES..




Here is a chart for the last 1 1/2 years, but according to this chart it is heading *South*, and b4 that it was heading *East* (sideways) though *North* must be near as it's the only direction it hasn't headed...???? LOL

SevenFX


----------



## explod (7 September 2007)

Looks to me like a real change of heart.  Going with the fundamentals and a potential breakout on technicals.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 September 2007)

I think a lot of 'babies' got thrown out with the bath water over the last few weeks, MMN being one of them. Deeply oversold, now making up for lost time.



> SINGAPORE (Reuters) - Silver is catching up with gold's gains, rebounding more than 11 percent since last month's sharp drop as purchases from jewellers and bargain hunters resurfaced but some investors may be tempted to wait a while.
> Spot silver hit a high of $12.27 on Thursday, within sight of a near three-week high of $12.35 hit earlier this week, driven by buying from Japanese speculators who took advantage of a firmer yen against the U.S. dollar.
> "The opportunity to buy silver has emerged once again. We believe the rally could hit the $13.50 level initially and then probably extend to $14.75 as 2007 comes to end," said Pradeep Unni, an analyst at Vision Commodity Services in Dubai.
> "Silver and gold are the most sought-after among precious metals and it is not at all surprising they tend to correlate quite well. But the potential for silver to rally is significantly higher than gold," he said.
> ...


----------



## explod (11 September 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> I think a lot of 'babies' got thrown out with the bath water over the last few weeks, MMN being one of them. Deeply oversold, now making up for lost time.





Well Uncle, it is on the way back now, low volume yet but the selling is drying up which is always a healthy sign.


----------



## greenfs (11 September 2007)

The graph on this one is looking brilliant. I will now do my research and consider a first time buy of this stock.


----------



## bean (11 September 2007)

greenfs said:


> View attachment 13045
> 
> 
> The graph on this one is looking brilliant. I will now do my research and consider a first time buy of this stock.




Macmin yes an excellent Silver play.  Please remember Silver is a very small market and the price of silver can really move which may effect the price of the stock.  Silver is going a lot higher.

The following link has several article at the bottom of the page 
under the heading 


> Timeless Articles on the Precious Metals Bull Market from FSO's Jim Puplava since 2002



http://www.financialsense.com/metals/main.htm

Should all be read so you get a good understanding on the Fundamentals behind buying a silver stock.

If the price of this stock drops it will get back and higher than this price


----------



## explod (1 October 2007)

Yes Bean, I have liked MMN for some time after talking to locals near the mine about a year ago.   A good move on the chart today, and interestingly, in the last twelve months it has stayed near to the movements in the silver price.


----------



## explod (1 October 2007)

Sorry about that I posted MMN as 6 months, dont know how to change but here we go again.

......................................................................................................


----------



## doogie_goes_off (7 November 2007)

Latest financing - what will be the effect?

Lets say they achieve 160,000 oz / month

At the measured level for heap leach (presumably the best economics) they have roughly 3oz/t silver. Thats ~55,000t a month. They have 1300000t measured at this grade so after 24 months this "hypothetical stockpile" is gone. If they could achieve this with the money at hand ($9M for production cost and ancillary exploration) they make $1.92 (around $2) Million/month for 24 months or $50 Million, presumably their production cost would be a bit bigger than that (reagents, machinery and staff) so say $30 Million in 2 years. Presumably lots of the indicated resource will be upgraded/drilled out so we may be able to double this figure. That'll cover the convertible notes 5-10 fold and leave them with cash in the bank.

The net result is share price up today and if the EPA provide the green light another 10% + rise could be on the way, I hope they keep everyone informed of progress.

*note - uses $12 for silver (low) and US$ quoted here


----------



## Jimminy (8 November 2007)

have had recent dealings with some staff there. They tell me they are beginning to employ more staff and will be employing more in the near future; for the silver mine five minutes east of Texas.

Things will begin to ramp up shortly there.


----------



## Real1ty (19 December 2007)

> *COMPANY OPERATIONS UPDATE*​
> *TWIN HILLS MINE*
> Silver Powder Production
> Silver powder production for November was 10,400oz and production to date in December is 32,500oz. Production is significantly higher to date in December, due mainly to the continuous shift operation introduced for the electrowinning plant in late November. There is 41,800oz of silver powder in storage.
> ...




http://www.macmin.com.au/


----------



## Warpspeed (19 December 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Latest financing - what will be the effect?




As long as they can hold their own at this stage and cover cash costs, and not dilute the shares any more. All we need to do now is wait.  Eventually silver will pass $20, $30, who knows....

Income will rise steeply once silver slips from the manipulators grasp, without having to scale up production by as much as it might appear at this point.


----------



## explod (20 December 2007)

Warpspeed said:


> As long as they can hold their own at this stage and cover cash costs, and not dilute the shares any more. All we need to do now is wait.  Eventually silver will pass $20, $30, who knows....
> 
> Income will rise steeply once silver slips from the manipulators grasp, without having to scale up production by as much as it might appear at this point.




I have a Brother-in-law living at Upper Coomera, which is nearby and we have been keeping tabs on this mob.   I think that MMN is one of the great bargains among small caps, no soverign risk like many and into increasing production of a resource that is going up.


----------



## Real1ty (20 December 2007)

Mineral Resources : Concept to Development
MACMIN SILVER LTD
(A.B.N. 53 056 776 160)
P.O. Box 7996 Telephone: (07) 5592 2274
Gold Coast Mail Centre Facsimile: (07) 5592 2275
Queensland 9726 Email: info@macmin.com.au
AUSTRALIA Internet: www.macmin.com.au
21st December 2007
Dear Shareholder / Optionholder,

*INITIAL ADVICE OF NON-RENOUNCEABLE RIGHTS ISSUE​*Macmin Silver Ltd (Macmin) is pleased to inform you of its non-renounceable Entitlements Issue (Issue) to raise up to a maximum of approximately $18.5 million.
The purpose of the issue is to allow the Company to pursue its objective of consolidating its unique position as the premier silver focused company in Australia. This will be done by upgrading of the Twin Hills Silver Mine as well as undertaking exploration and acquisition activities to increase the silver resource base of the Company.

*The Entitlements Issue*​Macmin is making a non-renounceable Entitlements Issue of up to aproximately 92.4 million fully paid ordinary shares at 20 cents per New Share. Every two New Shares will be accompanied by a free New Option exercisable at 25 cents on or before 30 October 2008.
If fully subscribed, the Issue will raise up to a maximum of approximately $18.5 million.
The offer does not require shareholder approval.

Shareholders registered or entitled to be registered at 5pm Australian Eastern Standard Time on 3 January 2008 are offered 1 New Share for every 5 Shares then held, at an issue price of 20 cents per New Share.
The “ex” date for entitlements is 27 December 2007, therefore shares purchased after 27 December 2007 will not provide the buyer with entitlements in the Issue. 
Where fractions arise in the calculation of entitlements, they will be rounded up to the next whole number of New Shares.
Entitlements will be shown on the personalised Entitlement and Acceptance Form which will accompany the Prospectus when it is mailed to shareholders. Shareholders may apply for New Shares and New Options in excess of their
entitlements.
The New Shares and New Options will rank equally in all respects from the date of issue with existing ordinary securities (MMN) and quoted options (MMNO) respectively.
There are no entitlements to New Shares for options currently held.
An Optionholder who exercises options and becomes registered as the holder of the shares issued on exercise of the options by 5pm on 3 January 2008 will be entitled to participate in the Entitlements Issue in respect of those
shares.

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071220/pdf/00798169.pdf


----------



## refined silver (15 January 2008)

This should start to put a fire under MMN shortly. Silver has quite a bit to go to catch up with gold.


----------



## Warpspeed (15 January 2008)

Yes, silver is doing great, but.....

Macmin have effectively capped the share price with this new entitlements offer at least until the end of January.  

Not many existing MMN shareholders are going to pay much more than twenty cents for Macmin now, until this entitlement offer closes.


----------



## refined silver (15 January 2008)

Warpspeed said:


> Yes, silver is doing great, but.....
> 
> Macmin have effectively capped the share price with this new entitlements offer at least until the end of January.
> 
> Not many existing MMN shareholders are going to pay much more than twenty cents for Macmin now, until this entitlement offer closes.




Exactly. With the free option, it makes sense to sell some existing stock to pay for the entitlement offer, even management have been doing that.

It was the same Nov 05 when about 80,000+ options expired and the share price held under 12c and then went to 45c as soon as they expired.

After 18 months, I can wait another 2 weeks...


----------



## Flying Fish (15 January 2008)

Does any one know if the recent very heavy rain falls in Queens land will affect the macmin silver production? Will this have an effect on there process and transport? Did the rains miss them? thank you


----------



## Boyou (15 January 2008)

FF. I just checked the rainfall stats on Bureau OF Meteorology site and Texas,which is the closest population cntr to the Twin Hills Mine has had only 25 mm total for the month.
      Looks like they are still waiting for the drought to break in that part of the world..so no disruption to production ,at least from the weather.
     On the subject of MMN silver production .I did read that their silver powder is "slightly " contaminated and thus makes it unsuitable for some purposes. Perhaps this is a handicap going forward ,if other producers don't have this problem. 
     I hink it has something to do with their refining process.Any comments from the wise owls of silver? 

Hi Ho


----------



## grace (16 January 2008)

Flying Fish said:


> Does any one know if the recent very heavy rain falls in Queens land will affect the macmin silver production? Will this have an effect on there process and transport? Did the rains miss them? thank you




My relatives own the neighbouring property, and it would have to rain for 40 days to flood......it never does that.  My relative works for the mine too.  Interestingly, they are buying some of my rellies land for expansion purposes (I think more from infrastructure point of view).  Might have to go fossicking when I visit next!


----------



## refined silver (13 February 2008)

Seems like a bit of chart-painting going on, although not sure why. The last two days have been after hours trades at subtantial discounts to the last traded price, plus this has been a bit of pattern for a while now. 

Usually I'd say its shorts trying to paint-charts, to be able to cover. But there's been decent volume at low prices so they should have been able to do that, and the stock is already beaten down, so very little more downside to squeeze out. Maybe some brokerage or hedge fund angling for a private placement at a super low price?

The chart below doesn't show it very well, need to look at a tick by tick chart or the yahoo beta which I don't know how to save and paste.


----------



## Warpspeed (22 May 2008)

A new progress report for Macmin Silver, out now,

http://www.macmin.com.au/announcements/2008/index.htm#May2008

.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (13 June 2008)

I am really suprised the market has not reacted positively to the Imwauna gold resource 1.8Mt @ 12g/t Gold is a good quality resource, given the large shareholding in NGG I would have thought the market would appreciate the announcement a bit more.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (15 July 2008)

Fundamentally MMN is starting to look cheap and with silver at $19/oz, why would this one be south of 10c?


----------



## oldblue (15 July 2008)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Fundamentally MMN is starting to look cheap and with silver at $19/oz, why would this one be south of 10c?




I don't know too much about MMN but as a perplexed holder of CXC I've come to the conclusion that there is no correlation between the price of silver and the SP's of silver miners!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (5 November 2008)

With silver back around $10/oz Macmin has gone into voluntary administration. Maybe New Guinea Gold isn't performing that well either, there doesn't seem to be a dividend which there should be if they were producing 20000 oz Au / year. COY has yielded no real joy as yet and the administrators would be sorely tempted to sell FNT shares, however there is little worth in them either. Unless silver production at Twin Hills miraculuosly picks up, we are likely to see Macmin on the ropes for good.


----------



## explod (5 November 2008)

doogie_goes_off said:


> With silver back around $10/oz Macmin has gone into voluntary administration. Maybe New Guinea Gold isn't performing that well either, there doesn't seem to be a dividend which there should be if they were producing 20000 oz Au / year. COY has yielded no real joy as yet and the administrators would be sorely tempted to sell FNT shares, however there is little worth in them either. Unless silver production at Twin Hills miraculuosly picks up, we are likely to see Macmin on the ropes for good.





What really gets to me is the recent reports for increased production, efficiency and hiring more staff.   All up to within days of the clanger.  Fortunately only have a small amount in it but feel for other holders.


----------



## windy (4 December 2008)

Hi there! I have very limited computer skills, so rarely reply. I also live in S.E. Queensland about 100kms from the silver mine in Texas. I found this article in my local free newspaper today, thought I'd share it. It reads:-
FOR SALE: Silver mine assets. Administrators for the troubled Macmin Silver and its 100% owned subsidiary, Texas Silver Mines P/L, have advertised its assets for sale, however, shareholders at last month's fiesty annual general meeting of the troubled company made it clear they have not given up on the miner yet. The AGM, hosted by administrators Pitcher Partners, saw management come under heavy questioning. It heard that the final blow for the company was the delay in completing a crusher, which was to leased for the company, and enable a tripling of silver production. That equipment is currently tied in state govt. red tape. Shareholders at the meeting expressed frustration with this- and a sequence of delays at the company, as well as lack of info."It would have been nice if shareholders...were notified to see if there was any way to help'"one shareholder told meeting. The group heard that $5mil. would be required to resuscitate the company- a lot of shares, considering Macmin last traded at a measly 4.4c/share. The meeting was not without its moments of black humour.Asked by one shareholder if there was anything the owners of company could do to save it, administrator Chris Munday said "Win lotto." Despite criticism of the m/ment, general manager Denis O'Neil was re-elected to his post.
Disgusting that the truth of any company's failings is not transparent and open, and the truth is only told through a small newspaper like this one for example. Goes to show how company's get away with blue murder at the expense of shareholders.


----------



## explod (4 December 2008)

Thank you Windy, what an absolute disgrace.   I am only a small holder but was looking to its future as good and would be interested if anyone has ideas for an injunction on behalf of shareholders so that we may appeal to government authourities to save this potentially productive silver mine.

Can we do anything?


----------



## windy (17 December 2008)

Don't know why these photos were on today's Brisbane Times website, but I just thought I'd post them, seeing I only live about 100kms from there. Operations seem to be up and going, but I'm very sorry they've gone down the plug hole like everybody else. http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/new...ilver-operations/2008/12/15/1229189533670.htm


----------



## Warpspeed (8 September 2009)

O/k, by now most of us will have received a notice of the General Meeting from the Administrator, and details of the proposal to take over Macmin by "the syndicate".

I have only very quickly skimmed through it all so far, and have not yet decided if this offer will fly..

Anyone here care to put forward an opinion on this proposal ?


----------



## explod (8 September 2009)

Warpspeed said:


> O/k, by now most of us will have received a notice of the General Meeting from the Administrator, and details of the proposal to take over Macmin by "the syndicate".
> 
> I have only very quickly skimmed through it all so far, and have not yet decided if this offer will fly..
> 
> Anyone here care to put forward an opinion on this proposal ?




Only had a bit of a skim myself.  If silver gets going a bit more it will be ok, shares are going from 20 = 1, but value on its close(suspension) will be a fair bit less as new issues to raise starting capital is going to dilute value a fair bit.

But good to see some action.


----------



## Warpspeed (8 September 2009)

I have yet to crunch the numbers, but I will when I have some time.

I guess the big issue is how much are they going to dilute the shares?

In other words, how much of Macmin will be left for us shareholders after the syndicate has bitten off for itself a massive slice of the company.

The one for twenty split really means nothing, it is how much of Macmin will be left for the original shareholders.

Suppose hypothetically silver suddenly goes up to $50 or $100 per ounce.
We may then get a much better offer.

Seeing things moving again would be great, but we don't want to rush into this IMHO.

If Macmin remains dormant for another twelve or eighteen months, would that really be so bad ?

The other thing is, the ASX will have some rules that some percentage  of shareholders must agree to this offer. Anyone know how much support this needs ?


----------



## Boyou (14 October 2009)

News just out regarding the re-listing.

i think i would prefer to see the POS go a bit higher before taking the bait on this.As others have stated ..how much will be left for the faithfull shareholders?

Macmin Silver Ltd emerges from
Administration & changes name to
Alcyone Resources Ltd
October 13, 2009
Macmin Silver Ltd is pleased to announce that, following its $4 million capital raising, the Company has
emerged from voluntary administration and changed its name to Alcyone Resources Ltd ( Alcyone) (ASX
code: AYN).
The move paves the way for Alcyone’s shares to resume trading in mid‐November, once the Company
has completed its interim accounts for the six months to December 2008 and its annual report for the
year to 30 June 2009.
Alcyone’s emergence from voluntary administration follows termination today of the Deed of Company
Arrangement that was previously approved by the company’s creditors.
With funding now available, work will start immediately on scheduling the metallurgical test program
and other investigations aimed at assessing the potential to resume silver production at the Twin Hills
Mine, located approximately 240km south‐west of Brisbane. This program will involve the collection of
ore body samples, testing by an independent laboratory and subsequent assessment of the economic
parameters. Further detail on the program and results will be announced as they emerge.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

Macmin Silver (MMN) is now known as Alcyone Resources (AYN).

All discussion of this company will now continue in the AYN thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17995

This thread has now been closed.


----------

